# Photo from 650bill fb110,messerschmit--



## 650bill (May 23, 2011)

Ok guys, here it is, the first photo, just as I promised. It is complete, and as Iam pleased, I am not yet proud, because I will get better. Built with no hands. If nothing else, we can all get a good laugh from it, eh?

650bill


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, I guarantee that's better than *I* could do with no hands! Keep it up!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Hey it is what it is... you made it and finished it. Congrats! Getting better at stuff is a motivator for most of us... and it usually never ends. As long as you have some fun, don't take things too seriously, and enjoy yourself, go for it!


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

Great Job on the 110!!! can't wait to see your next project.


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

I'd put it on the shelf. Cool airplane. Pride is totally in order.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Yes, great work and how did you prevent the cockpit windshield from misting up with glue fumes?


----------



## 650bill (May 23, 2011)

*cockpit fogging*

cro-magnom, I followed the advse of the good members here who taught me to use elmers white glue because it doesn't fog, and it fills in gaps and does n't destroy the canopy surface like testors. Believe me when I say I have ruined my share of canopy's.

Get a finger print on the outside of the canopy with testors and you are doomed.

Beyond that, I want to thank everyone for your gracious comments.

Now if we can only convince other modelers here to post a photo of their finished product.

My theory is as follows, if you make the effort to build it and state, this is the best I can do at this time, then it is worth seeing by the rest of the community of modelers.

650bill


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

It does not matter what the rest of think about someone elses model, what is important is if YOU enjoyed the build and finished product.
Thanks for posting your work and hope you will post more in the future.

Agentsmith


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Thanks for the advice about the white glue, and I know what you mean about ruining a cockpit with fingermarks!


----------



## 650bill (May 23, 2011)

*One last point*

Cro-magnon, this bears repeating. Installing ANY--ANY clear glass component should be one of the last items to be installed. I didn't use to do this, screwing up a lot of canopy's.
Bill


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Tell me about it...or don't - I already know the feeling!


----------

